# How big is my fuel tank in my Powerlite 3hp (model 38175)? How many approximate hours per full tank?



## Michigan Snowman (Nov 15, 2021)

I bought a used Powerlite a few weeks ago to handle light sidewalk clearing. It's old, but everyone swears by these little machines.

It's my first 2-cycle engine. How big is the fuel tank? I don't overdo the 50:1 pre-mix -- just more to dispose of in the Spring. Does anyone have an estimate of how many hours I'll get on a full tank? I know it depends on the amount of snow, wet or not so wet, etc. But just trying to get a sense of how much fuel I'll need each season...


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Welcome to SBF.

I don't think anyone here has those metrics you are looking for. Many of us have other 2 stroke equipment like string trimmer, chainsaws, and leaf blowers so how much to mix isn't a concern. You may have to get your own data.

It's not rocket science. We're not sending Jeff Bozos (sp intended) on a joyride to space and make sure he doesn't come down in a ball of flames. 

Just mix up 1 gallon at a time. If at the end of the season and you have left over, run it in your lawnmower or car. Or pick up another 2 stroke summer equipment and join the rebellion against CA and the EPA.


----------



## Michigan Snowman (Nov 15, 2021)

aa335 said:


> If at the end of the season and you have left over, run it in your lawnmower or car.


Thanks for the welcome.

So I can run 50:1 in my car -- obviously whatever's left over will be less than a gallon in my car's 16 gallon tank -- without a problem?


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Not in my opinion. Take whats left of the mix to your next fill up, empty it in the cars tank and fill. It'll be well diluted.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

I don't even think they hold a quart. We have 4 of them in our family and I don't think any of them run for "hours" on a tank at all. Maybe one hour, but not hours for sure.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Michigan Snowman said:


> So I can run 50:1 in my car -- obviously whatever's left over will be less than a gallon in my car's 16 gallon tank -- without a problem?


Yes. It must be diluted as mentioned above by sledman800200.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

The Powerlites are really fun to operate once you get used to the vibration and noise of the engine. The older Toro S620 are also nice to use as well, but the chutes on the Powerlite are more useful than the vanes on the S620. 

I like these small machines for clearing snow in tight spaces like decks and front door steps. Being able to hear the sound of 2-stroke engine doing work year round is a nice bonus.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Michigan Snowman said:


> I bought a used Powerlite a few weeks ago to handle light sidewalk clearing. It's old, but everyone swears by these little machines.
> 
> It's my first 2-cycle engine. How big is the fuel tank? I don't overdo the 50:1 pre-mix -- just more to dispose of in the Spring. Does anyone have an estimate of how many hours I'll get on a full tank? I know it depends on the amount of snow, wet or not so wet, etc. But just trying to get a sense of how much fuel I'll need each season...


I just picked one up this fall too. Toro has the manuals for it, and I just looked through them, but no capacity listed. Good luck with the new toy.
BTW, How is the condition of your scraper, belt, and paddles?


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

I've got 4 Powerlites - 2 E's and two pull start, also two S-200's. I've got another S200 that I replaced the engine with a larger one I got from my mower shop. Got it 3/4 built and never finished it because I discovered how good the Powerlites are. They hold less than a quart, as said and will do our whole driveway, about 80' long, 10' wide, with another strip 25x 10 on one tank with gas left over. This year I picked up a couple of HS621's with the idea of replacing the Powerlites.


----------



## Michigan Snowman (Nov 15, 2021)

oneboltshort said:


> I don't even think they hold a quart. We have 4 of them in our family and I don't think any of them run for "hours" on a tank at all. Maybe one hour, but not hours for sure.


thanks, exactly what I was looking for...


----------



## Michigan Snowman (Nov 15, 2021)

Darby said:


> I just picked one up this fall too. Toro has the manuals for it, and I just looked through them, but no capacity listed. Good luck with the new toy.
> BTW, How is the condition of your scraper, belt, and paddles?


I got the manual online and no capacity -- that's why I'm here! 
The scraper will probably get me thru this year, the belt and paddles are new.


----------



## Michigan Snowman (Nov 15, 2021)

WrenchIt said:


> I've got 4 Powerlites - 2 E's and two pull start, also two S-200's. I've got another S200 that I replaced the engine with a larger one I got from my mower shop. Got it 3/4 built and never finished it because I discovered how good the Powerlites are. They hold less than a quart, as said and will do our whole driveway, about 80' long, 10' wide, with another strip 25x 10 on one tank with gas left over. This year I picked up a couple of HS621's with the idea of replacing the Powerlites.


It was comments like yours that got me to buy my Powerlite. I'm really more of a "buy it new" kind of person, but the raves about these oldies but goodies were compelling. It's narrower than my old machine, but I needed to do two passes on my old 21" to get my sidewalks anyway. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome aboard, glad to have you at SBF.


----------



## GOLDWOOD (Apr 22, 2013)

Has anyone tried a side by side comparison of the older 2 cycle Powerlite against the newer 4 cycle 99cc 518 ZR?
I have always wondered how they would stack up in actual performance. I have searched, but have not found anything yet.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Michigan Snowman said:


> It was comments like yours that got me to buy my Powerlite. I'm really more of a "buy it new" kind of person, but the raves about these oldies but goodies were compelling. It's narrower than my old machine, but I needed to do two passes on my old 21" to get my sidewalks anyway. Thanks for your reply!


I have not needed to tear the engine down, but I have replaced paddles, scraper bars, the pull rope on the recoil start, and starter gears. One would not run right, so I bought a carb rebuilding kit, tore the carb down, used a friends ultrasonic cleaner w/ YamaLube carb cleaner and did a great job of stinking up the whole house. Put the carb back together and it still was not 100%. Found a new, made in China carb on ebay for $12, bought it, put it on and the machine is good as new. These machines are great but you will have to maintain them.

Since my wife cannot pull start these, we only use the electric start model (Powerlite e). The drill is, plug the machine into an extension cord, choke on, push the start button and simultaneously pump the primer bulb. It fires up after a few pumps. I siphon gas out and then run them dry every spring.


----------



## Michigan Snowman (Nov 15, 2021)

WrenchIt said:


> These machines are great but you will have to maintain them.
> 
> Since my wife cannot pull start these, we only use the electric start model (Powerlite e).


Again, that's why I bought this machine. I'm not so wrenchy, but I think I can handle the basic maintenance. I've rebuilt these small engine carb before, but that's as far as I go. ;-) And I learned my lesson about emptying the fuel tank each year. 

I bought the electric start model for me, but I'll show my wife your post about your wife. I'll let you know how if goes. The next post I make might be from the couch at 1am...


----------

